# Kluft von Nurz Ghashu



## Vetaro (30. Oktober 2007)

Na, wie sieht's aus? Wer war da, wer will was erzählen, und - für mich wichtiger: Wer weiss, wo es alle quests gibt? Ich hab mich wohl beim Suchen noch recht doof angestellt... habe alle x² Quests für Helegrod freigeschaltet, aber für die Kluft noch nichtmal eine gefunden. Kann man vielleicht vor dem Eingang mit irgendjemandem reden... oder wie ist das?


----------



## Kulunki (31. Oktober 2007)

Hab bisher auch nur eine gefunden, die bekommt man gegenüber vom Eingang zum Heimeligen Haus, da steht so ein Langohr der hat eine.


Gruss
Kulunki
Barde
Maiar



Vetaro schrieb:


> Na, wie sieht's aus? Wer war da, wer will was erzählen, und - für mich wichtiger: Wer weiss, wo es alle quests gibt? Ich hab mich wohl beim Suchen noch recht doof angestellt... habe alle x² Quests für Helegrod freigeschaltet, aber für die Kluft noch nichtmal eine gefunden. Kann man vielleicht vor dem Eingang mit irgendjemandem reden... oder wie ist das?


----------



## Vetaro (31. Oktober 2007)

So... ich war heute bei einer Gruppe dabei, die vor dem ID-Reset nochmal ein taktik für einen der Bosse ausprobieren wollte, und konnte mich dabei ein wenig umsehen.

Das Lager erreicht man mithilfe eines Jägers, der das Lagerfeuer dort auf seiner Liste hat, dort gibt es drei aufgaben (und die bruchtal-aufgabe kann man abgeben). Innen drin, relativ früh noch, stehen mehrere Riesen, die gegen einige Gegner kämpfen. Hilft man ihnen, überleben sie, und man kann von ihnen auch Aufgaben annehmen, wie es scheint (das haben wir aber nicht gemacht, darum ging's ja nicht. Die Instanz war auch schon relativ leergeräumt). Wir sind zu jenem Riesen gesehen, der auf den Buffed-Meldungen immer mal zu sehen ist, in der mitte dieser Arena stehend. Bei ihm sind wir bei beiden versuchen gescheitert, waren aber auch nicht davon ausgegangen, dass es anders laufen würde.

Regelmäßig fallen bestimmte tausch-gegenstände als random drop, auf die alle Bedarf würfeln. Für zwei von ihnen kann man beim tausch-händler im questlager draussen z.B. amulette, umhänge und andere gegenstände aus der kategorie "sonstiges" eintauschen.

Anscheinend dropt jeder Boss jeweils einen *bestimmten* Tausch-Gegenstand, sodass jede klasse darauf bedarf würfeln kann. Im lager können diese dinger dann wiederrum eingetauscht werden gegen klassenspezifische rüstung (für einen bestimmtentausch-gegenstand kann man die helme, für den anderen die schwerter haben).... falls also jeder der bosse 100%ig einmal so ein ding droppt, müsste eine gruppe theoretisch nur zwölf mal perfekt alles machen, damit jeder jedes rüstungsstück erhält.

Das System gefällt mir sehr gut, die Wächter-Rüstung sieht auch ziemlich angenehm aus (die anderen rüstungen sind so-lala, abgesehen von der hauptmann-rüstung). Es ist ein theoretisches T-2-set, da es ein theoretisches T-1-Set gibt, der unterschied ist jedoch, dass man auch als frischer lvl 50er wie ich mit nach nurz gashu gehen kann.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (24. Januar 2008)

Die Quest, die man bei dem einen Riesen vom Riesenlager annehmen kann, steigert nur euren Ruf bei dieser Fraktion (glaub das dort sind die Eldgang? Nie wirklich drauf geachtet^^). Ab der ersten Rufstufe glaub ich, kann man dann inder Spalte reppen gehen (Wenn Thrang tot ist, aber ist sehr teuer im Vergleich zu nem normalen Händler).
Die Q vom Elben in Bruchtal führt euch zu dem Lager. Dort könnt ihr insgesamt glaub ich 3 oder 4 Quests annehmen... Einmal die Q "Pilze für Bruchtal" (diese Q kann man beliebig oft wiederholen, hat aber CD zum annehmen), und dann noch einige, wo man die Bosse killen muss... einfach beim Lager mal nach hinten durchrennen, da steht auch ein NPC nahe der Klippe. 

Die Tauschgegenstände sind die Obsidian-Splitter und Spalteisenerz. Gegen je 5x Spalteisenerz und je 3x Obsidian-Splitter kann man dann eine Spalteisenmünze eintauschen. Die Splitter und Erze kann man bei dem Riesen, der in der Spalte beim Riesenlager hinter der kleinen Mauer sitzt, eintauschen, oder auch bei den Händlrn, die spawnen, nachdem Thrang down ist. Die Spalteisenmünzen kann man dann bei den Tausch- bzw. Restehändler gegen Rüstungsteile, Ringe, Umhänge oder auch Edhelharn-Münzen und Tränke eintauschen. Die Händler hierfür sind im Lager vor der Spalte und in der Spalte, auch wieder nachdem Thrang down ist. 

Die bestimmten Tauschgegenstände, die die Bosse droppen, sind die Edelsteine. 
Bos 1 & 2 (Barz, Zurm) droppen den "Nahezu Perfekter Saphir" für die Schuhe (kann bei einem Boss auch 2x droppen), Boss 3 (Fruz) droppt den "FUnkelnder Diamant" für die Handschuhe, Boss 4 (Zogtark) droppt den "Flimmernder Amethyst" für die Hose, Boss 5 (Narnûlubat) droppt den "Glühend roter Rubin" für die Brustrüstung, Boss 6 (Steinfresser und Steinbeisser oder wie die heissen) droppen keinen Edelstein, Boss 7 (Thrâng) droppt den "Makelloser Opal" für den Helm und last but not least Boss 8 (Thaurlach) droppt den "Feurigen Quarz" für die Waffen und den "Strahlenden Smaragd" für die Schultern.

Und für alle, die die Taktiken für die einzelnen Bosse interessiert, findet ihr hier den deutschen Instanzenguide für die Spalte.
*ACHUTNG:* Nicht anklicken, wenn ihr die Taktiken nicht lesen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2008)

ich find den questgeber nicht in bruchtal 
kann wer den weg genauer beschreiben?


----------



## Himheru (9. Februar 2008)

Die Questgeberin steht gegenüber vom Heimeligen Haus(auch bekannt durch  ein anderes Quest, dass mit Arod, dem Straßenwächter in den Trollhöhen, sorry ich erinnere mich nicht wie das Quest genau heißt^^), diese schickt einen weiter zu Glorfindel und der dann zu dem Lager.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2008)

hab leider schon ne quest in der spalte abgeschlossen, man kann danach die q nicht mehr annehmen


----------



## Varghoud (7. April 2008)

Ich find die Spalte grandios...man muss sich richtig konzentrieren, und jede Handlung bringt einen Stoß Spannung und Adrenalin mit sich...man muss wirklich punktgenau reagieren und handeln.

Jedenfalls: mir hat es Spaß gemacht, nicht nur weil das Szenario einfach genial ist, sondern auch weil es in einem gut aufeinander abgestimmten SZ extrem viel Spaß macht.


----------



## simoni (12. April 2008)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ich find die Spalte grandios...man muss sich richtig konzentrieren, und jede Handlung bringt einen Stoß Spannung und Adrenalin mit sich...man muss wirklich punktgenau reagieren und handeln.
> 
> Jedenfalls: mir hat es Spaß gemacht, nicht nur weil das Szenario einfach genial ist, sondern auch weil es in einem gut aufeinander abgestimmten SZ extrem viel Spaß macht.




Ab dem fünften Mal hat die Freude bei mir nachgelassen. Nach dem zehnten mal Spalte hatte ich keine Lust mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (20. April 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Ab dem fünften Mal hat die Freude bei mir nachgelassen. Nach dem zehnten mal Spalte hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ich glaub, wenn es Routine wird macht es nicht mehr soviel Spaß...aber ich glaube das hängt auch vom Spielertyp ab, wie einem die jeweilige Instanz gefällt.


----------

